# Cuddly YoYo



## camfan (Oct 30, 2006)

Isn't he so cute??


----------



## ilovemymaltese (Oct 9, 2008)

He is so precious! :wub: :wub:


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

what a cuddle bug :wub:


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

What a cute picture!!!! Yes, he is really a cutie pie!!!


----------



## angelgirl599 (Apr 8, 2009)

Adorable!! :wub: :wub:


----------



## phesty (May 30, 2006)

Josie says: I'd like to get in on some of that action... :wub: :wub: :wub: I loves me some YoYo!


----------



## Hunter's Mom (Dec 8, 2008)

love it love it love it!!!! He is just so darn cute


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Well, you both look cute!! The picture is adorable. :wub: :wub:


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

Yes, he sure is cute! Cuddly too. :wub:


----------



## iheartbisou (Feb 13, 2007)

LOL! I love Yo-Yo! He does look like a great cuddler!


----------



## lawgirl (Jul 22, 2009)

My idea of the perfect night in. :thumbsup:


----------



## Kara (Apr 29, 2007)

Aww what a sweet little guy.


----------



## HEINI (Feb 4, 2007)

awwwhh, how lucky you two are to have eachother. lovely, precious picture :wub: :wub: :wub:


----------



## princessre (Dec 23, 2008)

Awww....you guys are so cuddlicious!!


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

There is nothing like a sweet cuddle to make your day complete~~~Love the pic, so sweet!!!!


----------



## maltlove (May 23, 2009)

Awww cuddly malts are the best!


----------



## camfan (Oct 30, 2006)

QUOTE (maltlove @ Oct 2 2009, 10:24 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=836051


> Awww cuddly malts are the best![/B]


Heehee (blushing) thanks for all the nice comments. Just had to add that YoYo isn't a Malt. He's our adopted rescue (Ollie, in my siggie, is a Malt--I should update my siggie). Our best guess is that YoYo is cocker spaniel w/ bishon or malt. In some pics he looks very malt like. Also, he is 30 lbs.

wish I had the $ to blow on those DNA tests that tell you the breed...


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

Mr. Snuggles, very cute!


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

Awwww, YoYo is a very handsome little guy.


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

You and Yoyo look very content, Pam! He is a doll, regardless of what his breed is!


----------



## HaleysMom (Jun 4, 2009)

What a sweet pic of you and yoyo :wub: Such a precious cuddler and you can tell he loves his Momma :heart:


----------



## NIMaltese (May 24, 2009)

No wonder you fell in love!!! He is sooooo gorgeous :wub:


----------



## camfan (Oct 30, 2006)

QUOTE (NIMaltese @ Oct 5 2009, 03:06 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=836890


> No wonder you fell in love!!! He is sooooo gorgeous :wub:[/B]


You should have seen him when we adopted him. What a disaster...he was shaved because of the neglect he was severely matted. Shaved right down to the skin. ALL of him. As I mentioned he had severe anxiety so all he did was spin in circles and cry and whine and throw himself on the floor onto his back in submission if you so much as looked at him. And that was when he was medicated. He had been at the shelter for several weeks and nobody wanted him. It was a kill shelter. One of the women who worked there "took him in" for some reason and she would even bring him home on weekends. During the day she kept him out of the kennels and kept him in her office. He loved her. I'm really grateful to her. I must have saw the same thing that she saw because despite all this I fell for him right away. When it was time to bring him home she cried and then I cried. It's been such a happy ending. Thanks for letting me share...


----------



## jen_hedz (Mar 5, 2008)

Aww what a cute cuddle bug :wub: :wub:


----------



## mamapajamas (Apr 12, 2009)

Awww... what a happy ending for such a sad story! I'm SO glad you and Yo-Yo found each other. Sometimes it was just meant to be... :wub: :wub: :wub:


----------

